# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Albert Anjshtanj VS Nikolla Tesla

## Milkway

Pershendetje per gjithe anetaret desha ta hap nje   sondazh per  te pare ju cili mendoni se meriton titullin njeriu i shekullit 20 .

Ka patur shum personalitete qe kan pas ndikim gjat shekullit 20 por keta dy i veqova per kontributin e jashtzakonshem ne shkence .

Albert Anjshtajni gjeniu me i madh i fizikes themelues i fizikes relativiste ne vitin 1905 e shum e shum zbulime te tjera nga gjeniu i fizikes qe kan sjell boten ne kete  dite

Nikolla Tesla shpikesi i rrymes se diteve te sodit , nje nder zbuluesit me te mdhej te te gjitha koheve . 

Cili eshte mendimi juaj???/

----------


## master2006

Po ku e gjete o Xhamia me na qit ket shkaun ne sondazh. Sado qe te kete merita te medha ai prap shka i biri shkines osht. Nejse nuk po e zgjas shum. Per mendimin tim Ajnshtajn ka merita me shume. Kaq.

----------


## Milkway

> Po ku e gjete o Xhamia me na qit ket shkaun ne sondazh. Sado qe te kete merita te medha ai prap shka i biri shkines osht. Nejse nuk po e zgjas shum. Per mendimin tim Ajnshtajn ka merita me shume. Kaq.


Me vjen keq po une nuk  e kam shikuar nga nacionaliteti por nga veprat ne shkence , si po thua ti asnje musliman nuk do te votoje per anjshtanjin vetem pse ka qen qifut edhe nuk  besoj se eshte e drejt

----------


## Darius

> Po ku e gjete o Xhamia me na qit ket shkaun ne sondazh. Sado qe te kete merita te medha ai prap shka i biri shkines osht. Nejse nuk po e zgjas shum. Per mendimin tim Ajnshtajn ka merita me shume. Kaq.


Ky eshte budallalliku me me brire qe kam lexuar ndonjehere. Ore a jeni ne vete ju? Ai ishte gjeni mer... Ku pyet shkenca per kombesi dhe rrace? Mjer ju per mendesine qe keni.

----------


## altruisti_ek84

Mendoj qe Anjshtanj ka me shum merita nga te gjithe dhe te gjith shkenctaret e tjere  vijn pas tij.
Ky eshte mendimi im.

----------


## Borix

asnje nga te dy, s'ka kuptim etiketimi "njeri i shekullit"

----------


## xfiles

Nikola Tesla ka qene gjeniu me i madh i shekullit te kaluar, por per fat te keq nepr librat e historise shume pak flitet per te. Pa i hequr meritat e veta Einsteinit i cili kishte me shume fame se sa aftesi.

Shume prej teknologjise se elektricitetit ja kemi borxh atij, dhe shume zbulime te tjera te cilat u vune nen sekret prej agjencive shteterore si CIA dhe FBI, shume prej te cilave jane akoma sekret, sepse po te behen publike do ndryshonin boten tone ne te kuptuarin e elektricitetit dhe do revoluciononte energjitiken.

Mund ta peshkruaj shkencen e Nikola Tesla vetem si Magji, dhe ate si Magjistar, sepse arritjet e tij kalojne dhe imagjinaten e njerezve modern te rendomte.

P.S.Mendoj dhe une se eshte idiotesi te gjykosh Nikola Tesla vetem e vetem sepse ishte nje Kroat me etni serbe.

----------


## Sa Kot

Njeriu i shekullit kam qene une per ate pune po serbit une iher s'i jap voten sikur nami te behet.  :ngerdheshje: 

Pse t'i japesh me shume arsye krenarie serbeve ne pergjithesi? Ate krenari ata dine vetem ta keqperdorin, kshuqe me mire as nuk kontribuoj fare ne shtimin e saj dhe le te hane nje top te madh me gjithe kete Testikulen e tyre.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Brari

tesla lindi ne nje fshat te kroacise.. qe ishte ne shekuj pjese..e austrohungarise.. u shkollua ne austrohungari..punoj ca koh neper hungari e vende tjera europiane e pastaj ne amerik ku dhe i dha frutet e punes e talentit te tij te madh..

le te zihen serbet kroatet e ceket per te.. ai eshte qytetar amerikan..
pran edisonit me shoke ai mesoj e zhvilloj talentin e vizionet e tij..

po te kish jetuar ne serbi.. do ishte bere nje kepucar a marangoz i mire a guzhinier..kaq..

pra tesla mori ne amerik ..mendje eksperience e kushte optimale.. e i dha amerikes e botes  zhvillime teknike me shum rendesi..

----------


## xfiles

> ....
> 
> le te zihen serbet kroatet e ceket per te.. ai eshte qytetar amerikan..
> pran edisonit me shoke ai mesoj e zhvilloj talentin e vizionet e tij..
> 
> ......


shume larg se vertetes,
edisoni ishte ai qe i vuri flaken laboratorit te Teslas (nuk eshte provuar ndonjehere por dihet, shikoni filmin "The Prestige" me Christian Bale dhe Hugh Jackman) , dhe kurrsesi nuk mund te thuash se edisoni zhvilloi talentin e teslas, tesla ishte ku e ku perpara edisonit. Ne nje kohe qe Tesla hodhi idene e shperndarjes se elektricitetit me rryme te alternuar(ashtu si ne ditet e sotme) , Edisoni beri çmos qe ta ndalte kete ide duke propaganduar se ishte e rrezikshme nje gje e tille.
Akoma dhe sot shume eksperimente te teslas me rrymen e alternuar me frekuence dhe voltazh te larte nuk jane riprodhuar dot prej shkencetareve, ai ishte shume me i perparuar per kohen ku jetonte.

Eshte me te vertete per te ardhur keq qe sipas sondazhit shumica nuk e vlereson aspak Teslen, gjeniun me te madh te shekullit te kaluar, dhe shekullit para tij.

----------


## Diesel Industry

Mendoj se pa Teslen bota sot do ishte shume mbrapa! Ndersa pa relativitetin e Einstein do benim si do benim, do rronim dhe pa te. Fale shpikjeve konkrete,Tesla pa dyshim qe qendron me lart.Vota ime eshte per te.

----------


## Darius

Edisoni vodhi shpikjet e Teslas sic i vodhen dhe pervetesuan te tjeret. Nese sot kemi teknologjine wireless, principet e saj duhet tja atribuojme gjenialitetit te Teslas. Eshte i njohur eksperimenti i suksseshem i tij i transmetimit te energjise wireless qe ne 1908. Po natyrisht qe se lejonte njeri patenten. Sot bota do ishte ndryshe.

----------


## thunderstruck

asnje nga te dy,apo te dy!

----------


## Sa Kot

> Mendoj se pa Teslen bota sot do ishte shume mbrapa! Ndersa pa relativitetin e Einstein do benim si do benim, do rronim dhe pa te. Fale shpikjeve konkrete,Tesla pa dyshim qe qendron me lart.Vota ime eshte per te.


Edhe para Tesles eshte jetuar ne kete bote me duket...  :rrotullo syte: 

Shpikjet konkrete te Tesles jane thjeshte nje pike uji ne krahasim me zberthimet e kodeve universale te Anjshtajnit.

Fale Anjshtajnit ne dime shume rregulla qe kane vlere ne cdo fushe te jetes, nuk jane te kufizuara vetem ne anen praktike te jetes por jane te gjithanshme....dhe kjo gje ka ndryshuar jo vetem menyren se si jetojme por edhe se si mendojme.

Kush eshte me i rendesishem, truri apo trupi?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Diesel Industry

Pfffffff sa kot, ti nqs krahason Teslen me trupin,ndersa Einsten me mendjen, atehere e njihke shume pak me duket.

----------


## Sa Kot

> Pfffffff sa kot, ti nqs krahason Teslen me trupin,ndersa Einsten me mendjen, atehere e njihke shume pak me duket.


Pa relativitetin e Anjshtajnit, shpikjet e Tesles do ishin perdorur shume ndryshe.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Milkway

> Nikola Tesla ka qene gjeniu me i madh i shekullit te kaluar, por per fat te keq nepr librat e historise shume pak flitet per te. Pa i hequr meritat e veta Einsteinit i cili kishte me shume fame se sa aftesi.
> 
> Shume prej teknologjise se elektricitetit ja kemi borxh atij, dhe shume zbulime te tjera te cilat u vune nen sekret prej agjencive shteterore si CIA dhe FBI, shume prej te cilave jane akoma sekret, sepse po te behen publike do ndryshonin boten tone ne te kuptuarin e elektricitetit dhe do revoluciononte energjitiken.
> 
> Mund ta peshkruaj shkencen e Nikola Tesla vetem si Magji, dhe ate si Magjistar, sepse arritjet e tij kalojne dhe imagjinaten e njerezve modern te rendomte.
> 
> P.S.Mendoj dhe une se eshte idiotesi te gjykosh Nikola Tesla vetem e vetem sepse ishte nje Kroat me etni serbe.


Mendoj qe xfile ka treguar me shum se te tjeter edhe at sakt .
Pa kete rrym qe ka zbuluar rryma nuk kishim mundur qe as shpikjet e Anjshtanjit te vertetohen pra zbulimet e Tesla jan nje hap perpara shpikjeve te Anjshtanjit.

Shum e qmoj vleren e Anjshtanjit po vota ime eshte per Nikolla Teslen

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Tesla, ka bere nje shpikje si ajo e mundesise se levizjes pa shfrytezuar energji , si lende djegese.
Kjo shpikje kishte per qellim te eleminonte perfundimisht shfrytezimin e çdo lloj energie, perfshi ketu edhe ate elektrike. Kjo shpikje u quajtur ndryshe edhe “makina fluturuese”, ishte e programuar qe te spostohej ne ajer dhe me levzje mekanike qe vetprodhonte po ajo makine.
Por ajo qe e beri me te njohur ishte, arma e tmershme. Mendohet se ajo qe njohim ne si renie e nje meteoriti ne Siberi, i atribuohet kesaj armes se tmershme  qe ky shkencetar i madh punoi gjate gjithe jetes se tij deri ne vdekje. Kjo arme mund te zhdukte pa humje armata te tera ne toke, ose 10.000 aeroplane armiq edhe larg kufirit  pa arritur qe kata te mund te sulmonin.
Duket fantastike, por qe FBI kur ai vdiq, vajten pa humbur kohe te zhduknin tere shkrimet dhe skicat qe kishte shkrojtur shkencetari. Mendohet qe kjo arme te jete prodhuar, por qe as mund te behet fjale per perdorim te saj, eshte me te vertete e tmershme! Eshte shume here me e fuqishme se bomba atomike! Nuk ka asgje qe mund te krahasohet me kete arme.
Pastaj Tesla mbahet edhe per shpikesin ( teorikisht ), te "makines se kohes", asaj qe do te sherbente per te udhetuar ne kohe te ndryshme...
Ironia qe ky shkencetar ishte nje femije prifti, dhe prinderit e tij ishin po ashtu me baballare prifterinj.

----------


## kiniku

> Nikola Tesla ka qene gjeniu me i madh i shekullit te kaluar, por per fat te keq nepr librat e historise shume pak flitet per te. Pa i hequr meritat e veta Einsteinit i cili kishte me shume fame se sa aftesi.
> 
> Shume prej teknologjise se elektricitetit ja kemi borxh atij, dhe shume zbulime te tjera te cilat u vune nen sekret prej agjencive shteterore si CIA dhe FBI, shume prej te cilave jane akoma sekret, sepse po te behen publike do ndryshonin boten tone ne te kuptuarin e elektricitetit dhe do revoluciononte energjitiken.
> 
> Mund ta peshkruaj shkencen e Nikola Tesla vetem si Magji, dhe ate si Magjistar, sepse arritjet e tij kalojne dhe imagjinaten e njerezve modern te rendomte.
> 
> P.S.Mendoj dhe une se eshte idiotesi te gjykosh Nikola Tesla vetem e vetem sepse ishte nje Kroat me etni serbe.


Xfiles, ju nga Shqiperia i keni dobesi Serbet e Kroatet, sllavet ne pergjithsi. 

Disa gjera i flet permendesh, si per shembull, shume zbulime te tij u vune nen sekret te CIA e FBI-se pa e cekur se cilat jane keto zbulime dhe nga e morre vesh TI per kete.

Tesla eshte nje prej shkenctarve te vetem qe zbulimet e tija u mundua te ia shes ushtrise, pra, per te u perdorur per shkatrrim. Shkonte aq larg sa thoshte se mund t'a perfundonte luften ne Spanje per nje pasdite. Bile bile, kishte nenshkruar nje kontrante me Marinen Gjermane.

Tesla pastaj besonte ne jashtetoksor dhe se ka jete ne Mars perderisa Ajnshtajni ishte me praktike dhe me i sakte dhe sapo leshon orbiten e tokes, te vetmet ligje qe vlejne jane ato te Ajnshtajnit. Tesla u mundua te "zbuloj" aparatin qe "fotografon mendimin". 

Tesla nuk e zbuloj rrymen, ai vetem zbuloj "rrymen alternative" qe rrezoj konceptin e "rrymes se vazhduar".

----------


## Darius

Ka disa teori qe ja atribuojne shperthimin ne Tunguska armes se shpikur nga Tesla te quajtur Death Ray. Qe nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse menyra qe ai zbuloi per transmetimin e energjise pa perdorur fije, pra wireless. Por kjo nuk eshte provuar. Jane thjesht pandehma. Sot teknologjia e Tesles perdoret per qellime te erreta. Mjafton te beni google per HAARP dhe merrni nje lloj informaconi sado te paket per fuqine e asaj teknologjie. Dihet pak per Teslen dhe jo pa qellim eshte mbajtur ne erresire gjenialiteti i tij. Ka bere shume shpikje qe u zhduken dhe nuk u aplikuan asnjehere per masat. Zyrtarisht ka vdekur nga nje aksident automobilistik ne New York City por ka prova te forta qe eshte zhdukur qellimisht. Mbas kontrollit te dhomes (ndonese shpikes i madh dhe gjeni, vdiq ne mjerim te plote) u zhduken materialet, doreshkrimet dhe sidomos ditari i tij personal. Vitet e fundit me provat e dala akuzohet FBI e atehereshme. Edhe njehere, dihet shume pak per Teslan por ska krahasim me njeri tjeter. Ishte absolutisht gjenial.

----------

